# 1950's thread



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

luck of the draw


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Times change


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

Ha Ha Ha…. Madison Avenue & Corp. Industry always seem to be able to cash in on the foibles of humankind before the 'truth' becomes evident. Money talks indeed! Ha ha

Here are a few more from the 50's and some stretching back to an earlier time when the Pharmacy industry was all about getting the masses 'hooked' on hard drugs (which was legal & O.K. then, because $$$$ to be made).



















.... and let's not forget about Mrs. Winslow's Morphine based 'soothing' remedy for your baby!




























...and of course the wonderful Bayer (Aspirin) Company that first developed the process and then gave us *Heroin* for those annoying coughs…. so should we now question their present stance on GMO's and neonicotinoid pesticides? ... Absolutely Not! They have nothing but the concern of mankind in their thoughts… ha ha ha










...as Jim said… 'Times Change'...


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Cruising Hollywood 1957

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=7LpPKAhW9-s&vq=medium


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Sydney Australia 1950's


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## patcav (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Pat, that reminds me of my old college remedy for a cold that would only take a night. Swig a half bottle of nyquil which I believe had alcohol in it at the time, and a joint. Don't think I had any chloroform though.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------

